# Vintage Omegas



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

This quest started when I came across a genuine invoice/sales receipt for a 1953 Omega Tresor.










What got me thinking about relative worth was that in 1953, the average white collar worker was lucky to be earning Â£5 - Â£6 a week. So this watch cost the equivalent of around 16 weeks wages. Fast forward to today and the equivalent spend would be around Â£9000!! I know the watch is 18kt gold and that Omegas had a first rate reputation then and when you think about it, if you were going to buy a solid gold Rolex today, then it would cost around that sum.

What I'd love to see is a similar receipt for a Constellation from the 1960s and do the same calculation. So is there anyone out there with this info?

Thanks


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

according to the Omega vintage watch information the Swiss retail price for a Constellation in 1969 was CHF 430 .

In yellow pink or white gold CHF 1,310 CHF 1310 CHF 1730 respectively yellow or pink gold plated CHF530

Don't know what the currency exchange rate is at the minute ?

cheers

Andy

Just had a look and it works out at Â£307.32 Â£936.25 Â£1236.43 Â£378.79 . these were the prices in 1969 for the ST168.0019 on a leather strap


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i know the new Omega Seamaster in 18k Gold is around Â£10k so not too much changed........... and a new Rolex 18k day date is Â£12k, and i would imagine both watches would last 50 years.......

Loveley watch you have there........ and nice with a bit of history.......


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

My pal had an s/steel Omega Navitimer for his 21st birthday in 1966. It cost Â£120, but I don't know how much it would be worth today. It's virtually in "still in the box" condition.

Anyone care to guess?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

andyclient said:


> according to the Omega vintage watch information the Swiss retail price for a Constellation in 1969 was CHF 430 .
> 
> In yellow pink or white gold CHF 1,310 CHF 1310 CHF 1730 respectively yellow or pink gold plated CHF530
> 
> ...


Slight tangent here but are you still seeing prices on Omega's vintage pages? I'm not here http://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/history/vintage-omegas/search - previously you had to log in and there were notes (Marco Rinchon ?) with prices and bracelet references. Am I missing something?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

webvan said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > according to the Omega vintage watch information the Swiss retail price for a Constellation in 1969 was CHF 430 .
> ...


No your right it has changed now ,the details were from an earlier print out i did for my own info as i have a 1967 connie.

cheers

Andy


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, too bad that information has been lost :-( If memory serves it's all the info that was on right side that is gone.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the info ids still there - try this and let me know

http://62.73.172.171/eMuseumPlus?service=ExternalInterface&moduleFunction=search

heers


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, nice work, so the info is still there, they're just not displaying the "More product information" field, odd!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

aroma said:


> I think the info ids still there - try this and let me know
> 
> http://62.73.172.171/eMuseumPlus?service=ExternalInterface&moduleFunction=search
> 
> heers


 :thumbsup:

Bravo!

Later,

William


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

aroma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This quest started when I came across a genuine invoice/sales receipt for a 1953 Omega Tresor.
> 
> ...


Hi Aroma, I can do the same calculation with my 1974 F300 Chronometer, It has a solid 9ct case and bracelet. The first image is the watch as it is now and the following two images are the catalogue page and the price list. The product referance is BL3985001 and the list price was Â£668.50. I've never done the official equivlent value comparison for it but i think roughly about 9K using ave earnings as a mark. I haven't got the original receipt because it was given a a gift but i do have the inner/outer box, guarantee book, international booklet and a spare links.


----------

